# Home Depot



## Chap (Aug 19, 2007)

Haven't posted in a while but I just wanted to come on here and tell everyone to be sure to watch their Home Depot credit card bill. I just opened my bill and was shocked to say the least. 29.99% APR !!!!!! I have racked my Home Depot bill up and paid it off when the job is complete or the house is sold on more than one occasion. 

I figured this is a good place to vent on this... Let me know your thought's


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I think I'm glad I don't have a Depot card.:laughing: Although my other cards have crept up into the low to mid 20s. Thankfully I haven't carried a balance in quite some time.:thumbsup:


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Or more accurately...Citibank


----------



## Gary1 (Jan 12, 2010)

Had one from Home Depot, Lowes, and Menards. They have all raised their rates, I to pay them off each month but that makes no difference. So went back to writing checks. And each card met mr. tin snips. And closed those accounts.

GaryS


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

There’s an old saying “if you can’t afford it paying cash, you can’t afford it”


----------



## ottagosoon (Nov 4, 2008)

YOU CAN THANK OUR GOVERNMENT FOR WATCHING OUT FOR US.:clap: The new credit card laws go effect on February 22nd. The laws take-th from the credit card companies so the credit card companies find new ways to take-th from us.
But you with the Home Depot card should have gotten a 45 day notice of the rate change. If not you should call your congressman:w00t:. Good luck with that.:sad:
I love these little faces.:laughing:


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Once the consumers all start cancelling there credit cards they will lower there rates......Who shops at Home Depot?????


----------



## wheeler (Feb 8, 2009)

sign of the times


----------



## BuildersII (Dec 20, 2009)

THINKPAINTING said:


> Who shops at Home Depot?????


I hate to admit I do. I mean, I could go all the way downtown to our contractor supply district, but since there's like 10 HD's in the metro, there's always one closer. My biggest problem with them is that they offer virtually no incentives for contractors to shop there. I read somewhere that they project the average homeowner will spend 80K in their lifetime. I've easily spent that on materials in 6 months... They know they're super convenient though, and they can usually beat most specialty retailers' prices.

I try my best to spend my money elsewhere, but it's hard. :furious:


----------



## ottagosoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It's not hard for me!

I need lumber or building supplies I call my local lumber yard.
I have a salesman I can talk to and schedule deliveries.
Paint I have an account with Sherwin Williams. I can call in a order a pick it up.
Shower doors? They are in stock at my plumbing supply house.
Tools? I found better prices from Amazon with free shipping.
Screws I order from grabberman.com. Much better screws then grip-rite screws from HD.
Plumbing fixtures from faucetdirect.com.
Cabinets from Reico. They have Merillat cabinets, show room and a designer when I need one.

And all of these item may cost a small bit more and sometimes less, but the convenience and the time I save out weighs that cost.
I do admit I do buy from HD, but if i can get it else where I do.
That guy who said he has spent 80K with HD. If that were me, I would have been 5K at HD out of the 80K.:whistling


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

festerized said:


> There’s an old saying “if you can’t afford it paying cash, you can’t afford it”


 But, if you have the cash, charge it anyway and pay off the balance every month, you have a nice organized record of where the money was spent and the bank carried the material costs interest free for 30 days. Credit cards don't bury people in debt, irresponsible use of them does.:thumbsup:


----------



## MarcD (Sep 18, 2009)

festerized said:


> There’s an old saying “if you can’t afford it paying cash, you can’t afford it”


 
Amen to that.


All of my accounts are AR Accounts. none of this citibank stick you with fees crap.

I dont shop at hd so I am not sure if they offer this or not. Lowes does maybe look at moving over to an ar and paying every month.


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

Chap said:


> Haven't posted in a while but I just wanted to come on here and tell everyone to be sure to watch their Home Depot credit card bill. I just opened my bill and was shocked to say the least. 29.99% APR !!!!!! I have racked my Home Depot bill up and paid it off when the job is complete or the house is sold on more than one occasion.
> 
> I figured this is a good place to vent on this... Let me know your thought's


How do you think these companies are making billions in profits during a recession? This has been going on for a few months now. Just another prime example of corporate greed.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

...I wonder how many ppl are defaulting on their payments....I am sure there are plenty of ppl who racked up the CC bill in an attempt to stay afloat and now can't pay the bill


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

Home Depot are the worlds greatest rapists. Unfortunatly sometimes they are the only kid in town since they have put most lumber yards out of business just the same as Walmart put all the small businesses out.


----------



## GrasshopperPete (Oct 12, 2008)

Jimmy Cabinet said:


> Home Depot are the worlds greatest rapists. Unfortunatly sometimes they are the only kid in town since they have put most lumber yards out of business just the same as Walmart put all the small businesses out.



How do they put most lumberyards out of business?

Higher prices?
Inconvenient hours?
Out of the way locations?
Crappy service?
Insufficient amounts of particular items?
Lack of parking?
Not being a "one place for most of your needs store"
They beat competitors prices?


Don`t all the other lumberyards operate in the same enviroment , affording them to grow and pass along same benefits to their customers? 

Why didn`t they?

Seriously...Grasshopper confused.


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

GrasshopperPete said:


> How do they put most lumberyards out of business?
> 
> Higher prices?
> Inconvenient hours?
> ...


How did Walmart put Joe's hardware store out of business? Joe's shoe store? Kat's cloths store? John's pet store? Dan's mini mart? All those little stores give superior customer service, customers can be in and out quicker, have easy parking....and you know the store owner by name. All these traits are superior to Walmart. So how did Walmart kill the competition? 

The single answer is probably prices. 

As for lumber yards, the average consumer is more comfortable going to HD for wood because they are too embarrassed to ask the guy at the lumber yard a question because Mr customer sees the lumber yard guy as smarter then HD employee and Mr customer knows he is a dope and does not want to be embarrassed. In HD Mr customer can walk around without anyone asking if they need help.


----------



## slamminhammer (Jan 26, 2010)

Absolutely correct!!! Better service, better people, maybe we should go back not forward.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

Jimmy Cabinet said:


> As for lumber yards, the average consumer is more comfortable going to HD for wood because they are too embarrassed to ask the guy at the lumber yard a question because Mr customer sees the lumber yard guy as smarter then HD employee and Mr customer knows he is a dope and does not want to be embarrassed. In HD Mr customer can walk around without anyone asking if they need help.


 
very very true.

but then again my brother who can't nail two boards together can't stand home depot. He'd rather goto the smaller stores like true value or do it best. because he knows he can ask dumb questions and get the right answer and product.


----------



## GrasshopperPete (Oct 12, 2008)

Try to focus on the customers will`ya?


They didn`t value "better service" or "friendly staff" or "knowledgeable clerks".

The wanted "LOWER PRICES" and voted with their feet to get it.


Don`t you get it?


----------

